# Old Pochmann Edges - including the occasional 3- cycle



## Cubenovice (Nov 4, 2011)

For those of you using Old Pochmann for edges: do you ever include edge 3-cycles to solve 2 edges at a time?

Easy example: U-perm UR-UF-UL or S-slice UR-DL- UL
Slightly harder: including F/B mirrored U-perms so you can cover all four U-edges
Slightly harder: Using 1-2 move set ups for the above 

If so: do you decide to use these 'on the fly' or do/did you assign the right cycle to specific letter-pair images?


Examples: With my lettering scheme the cycle UR-UF-UL would be CE; image 'Cecemel'
So whenever I get a memo with Cecemel I instantly know: U-perm L' U L' U'.....
For UR-UL-UF European council: R U' R U....

HEman = UR - BU - UL: M U-perm L' U L' U' M'
And how far do you go in terms of set-up moves?

Edit: inb4lrn2M2


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 4, 2011)

Sure. I tend to do freestylish edges and use T perm for backup.

I think there are many people who use a mish mash of Pochmann and 3cycles.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Nov 4, 2011)

I've always thought this was a good idea, but never tried it out of fear of screwing up.


----------



## mariano.aquino (Nov 7, 2011)

That really looks like tuRBo edges! Buffer on UR, L and M for setups. I do that with M2 when i get M-pieces to solve ^^ sounds like kind of an " Old Pochmann+ "


----------



## riffz (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it's more common that people who are learning to use commutators and solve pieces using 3-cycles use T perm as a backup if they can't think of a nice solution.


----------

